# Ex gave me a present from my 17 month old daughter????



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

H and I have been S since the end of October. We have a 17 month old DD and for Christmas he made a canvas with our daughters handprints on it. Obviously it took time for him to make it for me. Is is he just being nice or is there another reason?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Without wider context I'd be tempted to say take it at face value and no more. My 3 got me an aftershave set but I know it was her that close and bought it of course. As much as I would love to be wrong.. it doesn't mean a thing regarding her own feelings.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ex and I both helped the kids pick out gifts for each other.

I agree with KC.

Take it for face value and if anything save it for your daughter in the future.


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok thank you. We are going to be going to co-parenting counseling. I've been doing NC for a month now. So that will be the only time I will see him. I have been having my parents do the exchange, but H got me to go outside and do the exchange instead by asking if I wanted to see our DD open her gift. Also, I told my bio-mom that my H and I "are no longer together". My H said that that "threw him for a loop". I said well, we aren't together. He said that he understands that I would be under that impression because "we haven't talked". I dot get it. Maybe more answers will come out when we go to co-parenting counseling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

